# 76 gal Vivarium and Paludarium pictures



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok, they've been for a couple weeks. Sorry I didn't do a construction journal. Tell me what you guys think. I wasn't sure what frog species to put in the vivarium but I ended up going with a pair of cobalt tincs. a pair of green auratus and a tri of leucs. The Paludarium will house a few gold dust day geckos.

Vivarium


















































Paludarium

































Edited by MJ please do not put pics side by side like that as it completly distorts the forum, Thanks


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

I like the work you did. Where are these located ? Is there any horizontal land space for the geckos or only vertical ? What species of fish are you keeping in there besides the hatchets?


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm putting more thick sticks in the paludarium for the geckos. There is a lot of surface area on the wall with the plants though. there is a large stump that sticks out.

There are blue german rams, neon tetras, hatchets, two dwarf gauramis, and a few green cory cats. I'm regretting the corys though. I didn't know they were such aggressive oportunists. They loved the dwarf aquatic frogs I put in and the fire belly newt.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Nice looking viv!

Nice looking Palidarium!

But I'd be cautious about all the animals you're putting in. In this case the 10 gallons per frog might not work with the different types of frogs. Also which I'm sure you know, Tincs are territorial.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

those are looking pretty sweet. is this for that church project? i'm not sure if you were the guy talking about that.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes this is for the church/private school. It's in the garden of eden themed kindergarden - 1st or 2nd grade. There is also a salt water tank and an amazon fresh water tank.

Next, we're putting in back to back 144gal 1/2 circle tanks. One to be a preditor reef and the other to be a comunity reef tank.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

wow, the students should feel very privileged to have such large and beautiful displays! Most schools, even private, don't have the budget for such extravagant tanks.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

They really look towards giving their best to the next generation.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

what's in the viv? i spot leucs and tincs.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

the_noobinator said:


> what's in the viv? i spot leucs and tincs.





> a pair of cobalt tincs. a pair of green auratus and a tri of leucs


 :wink: 

The tanks look real nice man but I think your gonna have major probems with all those frogs and a gecko.. agression, hybridization, ect ect..


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

the geckos aren't going with the frogs. The paludarium has a bit less humidity and after I add a few more branches it should be a nice home for them.

As for the frogs I'm keeping a close eye on them for aggression. As they are all still pretty young I don't expect to see compatabiltiy issues for a while.
As far as the hybridization, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

> As far as the hybridization, I'm looking forward to it.


That is just a naive statement. You look forward to unnatural behavior in your frogs. Not a good way to teach a kid. First off, tincs and luecs arent going to run across eachother in the wild. Therefore they wont hybridize naturally. It makes my blood boil when I here naive statements like this. But keep on thinking it's cool to do. The more you think that, the more poeple on the forum are going to flame you for it. This hobby is about preserving the natural frogs and their environment for other generations to enjoy. Its not about you and your wants to create hybrid frogs. This can only hurt the community and the hobby.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

Nuggular said:


> > As far as the hybridization, I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> That is just a naive statement. You look forward to unnatural behavior in your frogs. Not a good way to teach a kid. First off, tincs and luecs arent going to run across eachother in the wild. Therefore they wont hybridize naturally. It makes my blood boil when I here naive statements like this. But keep on thinking it's cool to do. The more you think that, the more poeple on the forum are going to flame you for it. This hobby is about preserving the natural frogs and their environment for other generations to enjoy. Its not about you and your wants to create hybrid frogs. This can only hurt the community and the hobby.


saw that coming from a mile away.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Man, the pot has been stirred.

To keep this subject from going on three threads I'll keep from saying anything more about mixing the species.

sorry you're so upset though. You may just want to sit a while and maybe take an asprin.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quaz said:


> sorry you're so upset though. You may just want to sit a while and maybe take an asprin.


No Offense, but that is the kind of comment that gets peope started.


Anyways... Nice viv. The kids should enjoy it.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quaz said:


> Man, the pot has been stirred.
> 
> To keep this subject from going on three threads I'll keep from saying anything more about mixing the species.
> 
> sorry you're so upset though. You may just want to sit a while and maybe take an asprin.


...Lol nice, i bet you got a couple red marks from the guy for that..  haha


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice tank, but the tiki squirt takes away from the beauty of it.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Whats a tiki squirt?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry i meant skirt


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh lol, wheres that?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the stand and hood on it.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, why dont u like that


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

heatfreakk3 said:


> ...Lol nice, i bet you got a couple red marks from the guy for that..  haha


Chris,

You brought back an old thread for no good reason and your post was only inflamatory about the neg rep.

What was your goal here?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh sorry, i diddnt mean to bother anyone. I was just joking with quaz. He is my friend.


----------

